# Shrimp in a 2.5gal



## Thor (Sep 24, 2011)

So I am going to be getting a 2.5gal and want to plant it and do shrimp. Is this enough room for several shrimp? If they breed I was going to put some in my planted 10gal. What shrimp are best if its okay to do this tank??? Any help is appreciated. I will also probably have my 3 rosy red minnows in my 2.5 gal I am thinking.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

The only problem I have with this size aquarium is. Just to small for shrimp. Shrimp like real clean water. I would do at least a 10 gallon tank for shrimp. This way you can do weekly water changes. I would go for cherry shrimp to start out with.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It is a subject you will get mixed feelings about. Some people have had success with shrimp tanks this size but others have found it didn't work and many will say it shouldn't be tried. The ones that have worked are almost always planted tanks. I think Rosy minnows get to about 2 inches so I really can't see it being big enough for them.


----------



## Thor (Sep 24, 2011)

snail said:


> It is a subject you will get mixed feelings about. Some people have had success with shrimp tanks this size but others have found it didn't work and many will say it shouldn't be tried. The ones that have worked are almost always planted tanks. I think Rosy minnows get to about 2 inches so I really can't see it being big enough for them.


I will probably just avoid trying it for now and yeah once I thought about how much my rosy swim around I realized I dont need to shove 3 in such a tiny space.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I use a 1.5 gallon for my red cherry shrimp as a breeding tank, and when they get big enough I move them into the 10 gallon. Less that 5 gallons is definitely not a good permanent home, if you ask me.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I haven't quite decided if I'm for or against the nano tank in general. I certainly don't recommend it to the casual newbie but I have seen tanks that almost convinced me. Here is an interesting thread, the tank looks lovely but it also shows what can go wrong when you don't keep on top of things in a small tank.
[Wet Thumb Forum]-Photo Journal: Natural 2.5-Gallon (56k warning) - El Natural - Aquatic Plant Central


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Small tanks can work...but I'm not going to lie, it's a lot of work if you want to keep them at their best (which is only a mistake or two away from their worst). I've had my little 1.5 gallon betta tank crash a couple of times. Even so, It's a nice little tank to have by my computer. I just can't recommend anything smaller than 5 gallons. With a tank that size, there is a bit of wiggle room, and it's only a small bit larger than (ok, twice as big, but still!) a 2.5 gallon


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Amano Shrimp and Ghost Shrimp need freshwater to live, but their eggs need brackish water to hatch.

Cherry Shrimp will breed in freshwater, but probably not with other fish in the tank. (I had a 10g with over 20 RCS and since there were Cardinal Tetras and Guppies in the tank, they wouldn't breed.)


----------

